# Slippery When Wet



## Laurie Moore (May 10, 2019)

We have had a lot of rain here in the South and we use pallets and wheat straw to keep pens, feeding areas and yards dry enough for our goat herd's happiness. We have had a lot of trouble with slippery spots, does anyone have any ideas about how to make pathways and platforms safer? I have seen hiking trails that staple chicken wire to logs so humans don't slip but this idea worries me that they may catch a toe or something. Thanks for any advice, it's always something!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Barn Lime is great for eliminating these slick areas, and very affordable! A 50 pounds bag here runs around $3.00


----------



## Laurie Moore (May 10, 2019)

Yes! Inside the pens for sure but most of the problem we have is outdoors...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly not sure what to suggest, but if it's that bad, maybe see if there are any tree specialists in your area that give away wood chips and put a layer of wood chips down? I know a few people that have done that. We wanted to do that last year, but didn't have a place the truck could dump them at the time without getting them all over the driveway.

We ended up putting 2" gravel down around our little barn, and doe shelter which are the high traffic areas. We put down some old hay in some walkways leading away from the barn to an outdoor hay feeder (eventually... I'm putting gravel there too!). We live in low laying area, and it's turned into a swamp, so I feel your frustration.


----------



## Laurie Moore (May 10, 2019)

Thank you, good ideas! If I hear of any others I will post them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

On the wood areas, pallets, platforms you can use roofing shingles, the bonus there is it also is like sandpaper and helps their hooves too.


----------

